

Psychological Proofs and Reverse CAPTCHAs - amichail
http://weblog.fortnow.com/2008/07/psychological-proofs-and-reverse.html

======
sysop073
"The problem is to somehow convince most people that you are really a chatbot
and not a human."

Er. Is that seriously a problem? I talked to one of the chatbots for about 15
seconds and virtually every response I got was poor

~~~
amichail
But suppose you get a few responses that seem surprisingly good. You might
think that there's a human watching the chat and responding every once in a
while.

If you don't have an interest in chatbots, consider another example: targeted
advertising in gmail. How do you convince people that there is no human
involvement in this targeting at all?

